# Series 70 Gold Cup Upper and Series 80 Gold Cup lower



## Lt3097 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anybody know if this setup will work ? I have a complete Series 70 Gold Cup upper and saw a complete Series 80 Gold Cup lower offered and was contemplating a purchase if they will marry up ok.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

They should be fitted together by a competent smith and I believe you should remove the trigger activated firing pin safety link in the s80 receiver but other than that I believe they would work together


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This was all ready covered in your other thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/colt/30055-70-series-colt-1911-a.html

*Thread closed*


----------

